# It's a sad day....



## LEADDRAFT (Oct 9, 2001)

I went out into my shed... to get ready to fishing yesterday....... And found my ONLY rod that I've had for years had been stolen...... It's sad because,,, I'm totaly disabled (one-armed and bad knees), on a fixed income, and not able to afford another one,, whaaaa! And the spot reports I got from C.B. beach are they are running in spurts...... I was about to go down and check things out... Oh well maybe in my next lifetime.......


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

What type of outfit do you need,spinning or conventional(sp). send me a pm with your address and will get it out today or tomarrow,sence I'm at work right now. TRIGGER


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Yeah same offer here. I may even have some extra tackle if needed.


----------



## poleant (Sep 26, 2002)

I've got a 7' rod with spinning reel and has 12 or 14 lb mono on it ready to go. Nothing really nice but it will get you fishin again. I'll mail it to you, let me know, somebody on here will send you some gear if not me.


----------



## Topsailbum (Apr 10, 2003)

WE NEED HIS ADDRESS!!!!


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

*Sorry about your luck Buddy.*

I have many, I mean Many extra rods and reels. I would be glad to set you up. Shoot me an email.


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

*Tackle?*

Send me a list, can send some line (what pound test do you use) barrel swivels, coast locks, hooks (what size do you prefer), and an address, and I'll get you a fishing "care" package down to you.


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

Now after these guys get thru with you ,and ya still find yourself in need,shoot me a PM.......the R


----------



## Fish Hunter (Jul 31, 2002)

*Trout and flounder setup*

I've got a nice little trout and flounder setup that could use a new home. Shoot me a pm or an email.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

I got rods and reels from 12/0 Truetemper reel and rod combo to a 5' ugly stick and a diawa loaded with 4lb test and a bunch inbetween,pm me and we'll figure a way to get ya back fishn again..


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

PM me your address and I'll get a money order or check (whichever is easier for you) in the mail right away so you can get what you need.

Catman.


----------



## The Bucket (Mar 4, 2001)

LD,

Said send our money to the Lord, so he mailed us his address  

Love many, trust few,

`bucket

Should you be true, I have tackle for you


----------



## LEADDRAFT (Oct 9, 2001)

*TY guys*

Please see my post in the General forums,, I'm really I can't say I'm upset,,,,, but I didn't expect this,,, I sent topsailbum my personal addy.... It's getting kinda hard to type at the moment.....


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Well Leaddraft, guess it really isn't a "sad day". Didn't know your fishing family was so large. Now, if I may, I would have figured by your description that you were a pier guy, but surf, BRAVO!!!!

Gotta ask though, how do you cast a surf rod, or do ya have fishing buddies? Where do you fish, been looking for new beach, love AI, done Delaware, and NC is just south of VA. Like to get together and hear you tell that shark attack story and impress the women, maybe............ 
naaah, I'm married with children, but still love the beach thing.


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

*Thats Terrible Man!*

What type of fishing do you do?Would help.My buddy had 150dollars worth of tackle stolen from his truck.


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

LEADDRIFT - you'v got a PM,clean out your mail box. TRIGGER


----------



## fish&golf (Oct 10, 2003)

*times at C.B.*

Sorry to here about your rod.....hopefully you will find another soon!!

I had a questions for anyone that may know, how early can you take your 4x4 out on the North end of C.B. or at the South end of at Fort Fisher? Do they close a gate or anything to prevent you going out at any time?

thanks


----------



## ponchojoe (May 10, 2003)

My computer has been down till today. I'm willing to help however I can too. We, disabled fisherpeople have to stick together with our fishing family.

Did you know that they have a Disabled Fishing Tourney at Kure Beach Pier each year? I just found out about it this year, but am still confined to bed so I couldn't and haven't made it out fishing.

I started collecting reels a couple of years ago for a hobby and have a nice little collection. I figured even if I can't go fishing, the memories of the ones that got away are still enjoyable.

Tight Lines to All.

Ponchojoe
Joe Stevens
Raeford NC


----------

